# 36" Brinkman Griddle



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I just bought one to keep at the camper at the river. I used it this weekend and loved it. Anyone else have one?

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

That would be fun to use. I usually just use a grill but fish is hard to grill. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have just cooked breakfast food on it so far. I will try fish, burgers, steaks, etc... eventually.

Darin


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd like one ...but wife puts the kabosh on the idea every time it comes up. Seems very versatile


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

dialout said:


> I'd like one ...but wife puts the kabosh on the idea every time it comes up. Seems very versatile



Walmart in our area just put them on clearance or I would not have one. Using a electric 18" griddle to cook for 5 people sucked.

Darin


----------

